# Trail Etiquette



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

you don't run up on other horses. You don't take off and leave the group with out your groups permission.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

If someone warns you that their horse kicks or puts a red ribbon on their tail, actually respect that, don't let your horse crowd their butt.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

How about wait until you can control your horse before you take them out on the trial. Arenas are there for a reason, for proper schooling.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Things I liked to do before I went on a ride... Find out beforehand what kind of ride it will be. Will you mainly be walking along, will there be a lot of cantering, how about the terrain. Be somewhat prepared so you will know if your horse and the type of ride will be the right mix. I've been on rides where people's horses were not quite ready for that type of terrain, or where they cantered more than some people were comfortable with.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

In addition to what has been said so far:

Warn those behind you of fallen/broken things, downed fences, etc., that you've just come across.

If another horse becomes out of control (eg runaway, bucking, etc.), the group stops until the matter is resolved (hopefully with a good ending). As a caveat to this - decide beforehand whether the group is stopping for on the spot training or not (that, in away, is saying whether its OK to bring green horses).

If your ride is an official organized ride and there will be people who don't know each other coming to it, consider, if possible, handing out a list of emergency and camping stuff to bring on the ride plus the general rules a few days before the ride starts.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

The problem we run into are the people who get drunk while out on the trails and then just act like morons. Its one of the reasons we don't ride with a local group anymore. I'm okay with some light drinking, but there is no reason to get drunk on the trail.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed. Never drink and ride. Any drinking must be after the end of the day and the horses are cared for, *IF at all.*
We have a "Salsa Party" at our place every October (Columbus Day Saturday.) We bill it as a "drinking party" and demand that anyone who needs to MUST sleep overnight. We eat hearty, drink hearty, have a great bonfire that I build all summer for it, but we do NOT ride or drive or play with guns, just inside/ourside party and bonfire games (like "burning the _Barbie_ witch".)


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

If you have another group of riders coming up behind you due to their horses moving at a faster pace, make sure when you move your horse to side and allow them to pass to make sure your horse's butt is not facing the direction they are passing to reduce the risk of your horse possibly kicking the rider and horse passing by. There have been times when I had to pass a couple of slow going riders and almost got kicked by one of their horse's because their horse's butt was to me and had little room to avoid getting close to the horse. 

When I go out on the trails I always bring my saddlebag with me and it is full of medical items such as gauze, tape, vet wrap, hoof pick, mini bottle of fly spray, water bottle, etc. You never know what is going to happen on the trail and its better to be over prepared than under prepared. 

If you drink while out on the trails, please do not throw the beer cans on the ground. I find it disgusting and lazy when I go out on the trails and see beer can after beer can out on the trails. It's become so sad that when I'm trail riding in a new area and I don't know the trails very well I've made the sad joke that as long as I see beer cans I know I'm still on a horse trail. If you take food/drinks out with you on the trails, bring the trash back with you and throw it away at the campground. 

Hope this helps


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Where is Joe4D when you need him....????


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> Where is Joe4D when you need him....????


 Indeed...I was thinking of Joe4D and a couple of others yesterday, as a matter of fact, that I have not seen any of his posts in quite awhile. I hope if all fine with them.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

In addition to Cloudlover's medical pack, I include a pair of wire cutters and a small knife. 
there are some excellent ideas here.
I also hate it when others ride off quickly when someone is half way down a steep hill or still crossing a stream.
A little consideration for fellow riders makes for a nice ride for everybody.


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

That's my pet peeve, people running up and down hills on the trail when we're all clearly walking. Your horse can do it nicely at a walk I promise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Subbing, will post mine when I have better service.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow. I'm glad I don't ride with people like what's been mentioned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

The lead person needs to look behind and make sure everyone is within expected distance. A horse pooping or refusing an obstacle can cause a backup and cause horses to get anxious at bring left behind.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Enjoy the scenarie. Talk at camp. Enjoy your horse and nature on the trail.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

The lead horse usually checks back to make sure everyone's down the hill before yelling "trotting" so everyone's set before the pace picks up. Don't run up on the horse in front of you. Ask if it's ok to pass and give the rider time to set it up. I know some people do it but none of the really good pros I've ridden with ever drink and ride. Don't leave the horse behind you if they get held up. Waiting on them is polite so their horse doesn't get panicked due to herd mentality and freak out. Put someone good in front and someone decent to bring up the rear. The rear horse needs to be pretty calm. That's always my job. Be flexible in the ride as to switching up the lineup. Some horses get along better. Be willing to let so in so go ahead if their horses gel better. Never leave anyone behind. Wear orange in hunting season and call the owners of the property you're going to be on before you ride so they know not to shoot. Keep a fully charged cell phone on you. Have fun. Take care of your horse buddy friends no matter what. If something bad happens stay calm as much as possible.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

A little story about NOT having my wire cutters. I trailered over to a nice place to ride and was having a pleasant ride, ahead of me on the trail was a very steep hill about 8 - 10 ft high. Both my horse and I were looking at this hill and just as we were going to start up it (it would take some effort on the horse`s part) I heard a metal twang. I said whoa just as horse was thinking to start up the hill ( one thing I train my horses to do is STOP when I say whoa) and he stopped, I looked down and there was 2 strands of barbed wire on the ground under my horse. I thought ``now what do I do. If I go ahead we may have to come back down this hill and might get caught up in it, if I ask him to back up he might catch his shoe in the wire. What I did was get off and pick one front foot up and back and then the other up and back. I cursed myself because I did not have my wire cutters with me when I needed them. I was also glad that my horse would stop and stand quietly for me.
Came back the next week with my wire cutters and cut the wire. This was not a fence that was being used, the wires were all down and in the long grass so hard to see.
Moral of the story, don`t forget the wire cutters


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Just out of curiosity... Everyone you're riding with is down to be given a list of things they can and cannot do?


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

Idk. I just remember seeing a list of important things to remember about trail riding in one lady's trailer and it stuck with me. I think there's things to know beforehand to have a safe ride and these people are new to traveling somewhere to ride and new to riding in a group.

Do you think I should keep my thoughts to myself when my friends pick up bad habits without knowing better?

I also like the advice here for myself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

-Leave the dogs at home unless there's only a couple between all the riders. To many dogs can cause problems.

-Experienced riders in front and bringing up the rear, if enough sprinkle more through the crowd.

-When coming to crossings such as creeks, bridges, logs, etc. no one leaves until all horses have safely crossed. If that takes an hour by golly then sit on your horse for an hour waiting. Wrecks occur when people start taking off.

-Talk about the pace you want to set ahead of time. If some don't or can't agree then let them go off in their own group separately.

-Take plenty of food/water along in your saddle bags.

-Training rides take a different mind set than trail rides. If it's a training ride than once again state that in advance and let those who don't want to participate go off on their own. If it's not a training ride than a horse needing a training ride shouldn't be going along either.

-Someone needs to know the signs of dehydration in horses and keep an eye out on everybody. All to often trail riders don't know the signs.

-In dry country know where the watering holes are.

-Same as above at watering holes, no one leaves until all horses have had a chance to drink. Nervous horse will pass up water when they see their "friends" leaving.

-If the situation calls for it, don't be embarrassed to jump off your horse and lead them.

-Let your horse graze at rest stops, it helps keep up their energy. The whole not allowed to eat when being ridden stays in the arena and short trail rides.

-If stalls are not available, make sure everyone has a way to keep their horses over night before leaving home. Discuss the methods and practice.

-If you think a horse might act up, find a steep hill first off and go climb it. Faster you take that initial blush of energy out of a horse the quicker it quiets down and behaves.

There's more, I'll post as I think of them.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Darrin said:


> -Leave the dogs at home unless there's only a couple between all the riders. To many dogs can cause problems.


Very much depends on the dogs. And the size of the group you're with. I don't offhand recall ever being out with fewer than three dogs (for two horses/humans), and have gone to 8-10 dogs for 4-5 humans. I think that if most of the dogs are well mannered & experienced with horses, then a pack can be better than just one or two, as they tend to pick up appropriate behavior from the group.



> Let your horse graze at rest stops, it helps keep up their energy. The whole not allowed to eat when being ridden stays in the arena and short trail rides.


Especially considering the price of hay these days. Never turn down a free meal


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

pick the poop up and all the trash out of your camp. I dont like riding in large groups, and before I would consider going camping, i would ride locally with the other people to make sure you can all get along, and have the smae view of things. 
Taek a Map of the area, and a compass. Mosquito spray for you and the horse. 
and most important .. have fun and be safe


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

First, there needs to be a wrangler and it must be agreed upon that the wrangler has the last word. The wrangler rides a little ahead of the group and warns the rider behind, who passes it along, of anything where extra care may be needed. Cantering is by mutual agreement. If one doesn't wish to, then no one does. It's about safety. Absolutely no dogs. They can endanger the ride in a way people don't think of. If you are in bear country, often a dog will take off and start barking at the bear. Bear gives chase and where does the dog go - back to mommy. Can you imagine the reaction of a bunch of horses when a bear comes charging out of the trees? Bears are timid creatures and will move away from the scent of humans.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> First, there needs to be a wrangler and it must be agreed upon that the wrangler has the last word. The wrangler rides a little ahead of the group and warns the rider behind, who passes it along, of anything where extra care may be needed. Cantering is by mutual agreement. If one doesn't wish to, then no one does. It's about safety. Absolutely no dogs. They can endanger the ride in a way people don't think of. If you are in bear country, often a dog will take off and start barking at the bear. Bear gives chase and where does the dog go - back to mommy. Can you imagine the reaction of a bunch of horses when a bear comes charging out of the trees? Bears are timid creatures and will move away from the scent of humans.


Well, I'm not so sure that's true around here....Bubba and the boys around here chase bears with hounds.....so usually when a dog barks at a bear....the bear's making leaving tracks....

We ride in bear country most every weekend.....so far, when a bear sees us, it's headed for the next mountain....or maybe its the smell of hoppe's number 9 that scares them off?

Hogs, so far, don't want to hang around for pictures either.....

Funny how the combination of hounds and Hoppe's number 9 seem to resolve a lot of issues....related to rouge wildlife....


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

They banned hound hunting bears in my state so they no longer associate dogs with being hunted. Luckily we mostly have black bears and they are darn timid unless cubs are involved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Darrin said:


> They banned hound hunting bears in my state so they no longer associate dogs with being hunted. Luckily we mostly have black bears and they are darn timid unless cubs are involved.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who is they?:evil:

Bubba wouldn't like that around here.....just saying...


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Environmentalist/save everything but people groups dreamed up the law and got enough petition votes together to get it on the ballot. It won by popular vote from the city dwellers using inaccurate aired ads that tugged at the heart strings. That's who they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

That exactly who I thought they are. Sad indeed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Just as the lead rider watches out for what is happening in front of him and warns the group behind him, the rear rider watches out for whatever might approach from behind and warns all those ahead.

Never, without consent, hold back your horse to canter or gallop up to the others - that may stir up a race.

Warn the other riders if your horse has any kind of problems regarding trail manners - kicking, rushing to the front, refuses to cross water, etc., so that problems can be avoided.

Adjust to the weakest rider or the greenest horse of the group. Don't ride, without consent, above their skill level.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ I wish there were more considerate people like you in the area I ride. 

Sometimes warning others before hand sometimes doesn't do any good, it really all depends on the people you're riding with. My horse does have issues while out on trail, it's nothing I can really work on in an arena so I do give people far warning before we go, sometimes they listen sometimes they don't; most cases when they don't I'm the one who ends up along with my bucking freak out horse when everyone runs away.

My biggest pet peave is also people taking off without warning. 

Luckily my horse is pretty good with others running up on him because that does happen on occasion.


----------

